# suburb



## Gavril

The WSOY dictionary I use gives two alternatives for the meaning "suburb": _lähiö_ and _esikaupunki_. Which would work best in these contexts?

_Vaikka tämä kunta on tuota suurta kaupunkia vanhempi, se on vuosien kuluessa tullut suuremman kaupungin lähiöksi / esikaupungiksi_.

_Kaupungin kehittyessä suuremmaksi ja tärkeämmäksi kauppakeskukseksi, sen ympärille alkoivat ilmestyä monet __lähiöt / esikaupungit.

Espoo ja Vantaa on Helsingin lähiöitä / esikaupunkeja.

Riihimäki on Helsingin lähiö / esikaupunki.

__ Pidän suurista kaupungista -- __en halua asua pelkässä __lähiössä / esikaupungissa!

_Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> The WSOY dictionary I use gives two alternatives for the meaning "suburb": _lähiö_ and _esikaupunki_. Which would work best in these contexts?
> 
> _Vaikka tämä kunta on tuota suurta kaupunkia vanhempi, se on vuosien kuluessa tullut suuremman kaupungin lähiöksi / esikaupungiksi_.
> 
> _Kaupungin kehittyessä suuremmaksi ja tärkeämmäksi kauppakeskukseksi_[S], [/S]_sen ympärille alkoivat ilmestyä monet __lähiöt / esikaupungit.
> 
> Espoo ja Vantaa ovat Helsingin lähiöitä / esikaupunkeja._ (OK if you are mockering!)_
> 
> Riihimäki on Helsingin lähiö / esikaupunki. _(OK if you are mockering!)
> _
> Pidän suurista kaupung*e*ista -- __en halua asua _pelkässä_ lähiössä / esikaupungissa!_


Generally, _lähiö_ and _esikaupunki_ are synonyms, but sometimes they are used in different contexts, because_ esikaupunki_ is an old word and _lähiö _is a new one.

Sorry, I had to limit the number of Ticks and Crosses.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> The WSOY dictionary I use gives two alternatives for the meaning "suburb": _lähiö_ and _esikaupunki_. Which would work best in these contexts?
> 
> _Vaikka tämä kunta on tuota suurta kaupunkia vanhempi, se on vuosien kuluessa tullut suuremman kaupungin lähiöksi / esikaupungiksi_.
> 
> _Kaupungin kehittyessä suuremmaksi ja tärkeämmäksi kauppakeskukseksi_ (no comma here) _sen ympärille alkoivat ilmestyä monet __lähiöt / esikaupungit.
> 
> Espoo ja Vantaa ovat Helsingin lähiöitä / esikaupunkeja._ (OK if you are mockering!)_
> 
> Riihimäki on Helsingin lähiö / esikaupunki. _(OK if you are mockering!)
> _ Pidän suurista kaupungista -- __en halua asua _pelkässä _lähiössä / esikaupungissa!_


Generally, _lähiö_ and _esikaupunki_ are synonyms, but sometimes they are used in different ways in different contexts, because_ esikaupunki_ is an old word and _lähiö _is a new one.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> _
> Espoo ja Vantaa ovat Helsingin lähiöitä / esikaupunkeja._ (OK if you are mockering!)_
> 
> Riihimäki on Helsingin lähiö / esikaupunki. _(OK if you are mockering!)



Are you saying that neither _lähiö _nor _esikaupunki _would work for these cities, or that only _lähiö _would work? I think I've heard Espoo called a "suburb" of Helsinki in English, but perhaps that was inaccurate.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Are you saying that neither _lähiö _nor _esikaupunki _would work for these cities, or that only _lähiö _would work? I think I've heard Espoo called a "suburb" of Helsinki in English, but perhaps that was inaccurate.


That's exactly what I'm  saying. Espoo, Vantaa and Riihimäki are independent cities, not parts of Helsinki.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> That's exactly what I'm  saying. Espoo, Vantaa and Riihimäki are independent cities, not parts of Helsinki.



So, _esikaupunki _and _lähiö _can only refer to parts of a city?

In English, _suburb _generally refers to an independent city. Here is the definition of _suburb _from dictionary.com:

*a district lying immediately outside a city or town, esp. a smaller residential community.

*What word/phrase would translate this concept in Finnish?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> So, _esikaupunki _and _lähiö _can only refer to parts of a city?
> 
> In English, _suburb _generally refers to an independent city. Here is the definition of _suburb _from dictionary.com:
> 
> *a district lying immediately outside a city or town, esp. a smaller residential community.
> 
> *What word/phrase would translate this concept in Finnish?


Yes, in a matter of principle, _esikaupunki _and _lähiö _always refer to parts of a city.

There is no direct translation of suburb in the meaning you expressed.


----------



## Jcharlie

Hi! I hope my entry has a corrispondence with your Thema.

There is in finnish a translation for the english word

Provincialism  (italian provincialismo=

and there is perhaps a translation for the word 

to make less provincial (italian sprovincializzare)

Thank you very much


----------

